

If the New York Times dies, does the news die? - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/07/if-the-new-york-times-dies-does-the-news-die/

======
tstegart
If a weather reporter dies, does the weather stop? Who writes these stupid
headlines? There is no logical person who would answer that question with a
"yes." So really, the title should be: "If the New York Times dies, will we be
left with bloggers who write idiot headlines?" Yes.

------
gamble
The decline of the NYT highlights a problem for media as a whole: the
devaluation of large audiences. Pay-per-click advertising is a much higher
standard than traditional media are held to. In radio or television, all you
have to do is hit your circulation numbers/ratings and demographics, and
you're golden. No one cares if your audience ignores the ads.

Newspapers are getting hit first because their business has traditionally been
based on geographic monopolies that the Internet renders meaningless.
Nevertheless, I suspect television and radio will suffer similarly once
advertisers realize the disproportionate cost of eyeballs in traditional
media.

